# Outback Vs. Hybrid..



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

We looked at both, I went with my outback over the starcraft antiqua. Would you make the same choice?


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

braaady said:


> We looked at both, I went with my outback over the starcraft antiqua. Would you make the same choice?


 We did! looked at the canvas sides......read about the humidity....saw the rigid slide out on the Outback....and never went back to see the hybrid. Never regretted our choice either, and now we've moved to the FBHS29...and loving it!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

braaady said:


> We looked at both, I went with my outback over the starcraft antiqua. Would you make the same choice?


Yes I would...and I did.

Only difference is the hybrid I was looking at was a Kodiak 23TT. We walked through one during a windstorm and watched the tent ends bounce. That is what sealed the deal on the Outback.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

For a lot of people the decision will/should come down to what their TV can realistically and safely handle in terms of TT weight and length, as well as what their feelings are about dealing with canvas. I started out tenting with a Nissan Pathfinder without a tow hitch, then got a Pathfinder with a hitch so I could get a pop-up (ahh, able to stand up inside the "tent on wheels", no worries about a wet floor if it rains), then got a 1500 Chevy Avalanche so I could get a hybrid (ahhh, no more popping up and down to load and unload the trailer), then got a 2500 Avalanche because I was too close to the GVWR on the 1500, and ultimately I could then get the Outback (ahhhh, no more worries about having to open the beds up to dry the canvas at home cuz' it was wet when I broke camp). I have great memories from each phase of my camping history, none of which I would give up, but at the same time at this point in my life I'm verrryy happy with the Outback and wouldn't go backwards on the timeline.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd make the same choice again. We originally started camping in a pop-up (we wanted to have the A/C and heat if needed) and did so for about 3 years. About that time, I knew I wanted to upgrade. We spent one night camping in our van due to a very strong wind storm that was shaking the top of the pop-up so much I was sure it was going to go over on us.







Just for my peace of mine, I went with something that had hard sides and no canvas to deal with.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

IMO







, camping accommodation's are just like anything else. In order to appreciate where you are at the present time, you have to look at where you've came from.


----------



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, with out tv we should have went with the hybrid so we bought the outback. (my husband couldn't live with me anymore, I cried about it for a week)







We pick up our new tv this week,,,







yes we purchased a truck that went with our camper.. I had to have it!!! I even looked for a smaller one, But I had to have mine. I was so scared I would lose it. Can't find many in Ct. I love it love it love it. I love outbackers. com. You have all been such a big help. NO starcrafters.com


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

For us, we kept coming back to the issue of condensation. We had great tent fabric with the Startcraft Pup but almost too good. It was so airtight that if you didn't vent properly, you would have the condensation. I didn't like waking up in the morning having it "rain" on me. I sleep so much better now in dry and quiet conditions.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We looked at Hybrids as well and were leaning towards them at one point in time - K-Z Coyote's. We asked dealers about the durability of them and they indicated that with the West Texas wind, heat and dust we would probably be replacing them in 3 years. We also thought that we would always be trying to keep it cool. The tanks also seemed noticeably smaller.

-CC


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

We also looked at hybrids as DH thought they would have the feeling of being more in the outdoors because we currently were in a pop-up. I thought they would be cheaper and was very surprised at the prices. We also wanted to get away from that when it rained you have to dry out the tent ends and having a pop-up in the garage was no problem but moving to a bigger trailer with storage and having to dry out tent ends would be. Now that we are in our OB we love it. We also like the flexibility of not worrying about using it in any kind of weather. We had one dealer tell us that the tenting and mechanism to fold the tent up costs more than doing a rear slide and that is why the price is higher on so many of them.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

One night in a wind storm in our pop-up and we were done with canvas. We did consider a Hybrid with a front loading deck for the bikes because you can sleep closed up (I think it's called turtling or something), but decided on the OB - didn't want to have to search out another trailer in a year.


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

After many years in a tent.














I knew we didn't want canvas. Went straight to the hard sided trailer.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

We've made the slow upgrades over the years. Went from a 10 box pop-up. (We nearly floated away setting down in a rain storm). From there we went to a Rockwood Roo. Like everyone else, stated we had the shaking from wind and rain drops in the morning. DH decided that the Roo was too much work!!! We got our 26RS back in May, we've had it out twice and are planning a week long trip.

Someone else said you appreciate it more when you've seen where you've come from. They are right!!

I was the hold out, but I really love not having to make beds!!!!!

Dawn & George
26RS


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Once upon a time I thought I wanted a Hybrid. After a night near the beach in a tropical storm in a popup I KNEW I didn't want a Hybird.

Thus the Outback.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would not even look the Hybrids, I was going from a tent trailer to a trailer and nothing in between. Canvas free zone here


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

We camp on the beach alot and after dealing with those storms







and the wind that came with it we decided that if we bought a hybrid it would be just a glorified pop-up and we were done with that. enough said, it can rain all it wants now when we go away we'll be nice and dry!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We originally started looking at moving from a pop-up to a hybrid and came close to buying one. Coleman had a similar system to what the OB is with the hard side slide and the DW and I didn't like it. The problem that we saw was that with the Hybrid you could keep the ends closed and still have the full floor space unlike the hard side slide. But after looking at our options and the cost, we started looking bigger. I agree with everyone about the canvas. We too have set through many storms where the canvas would first balloon out and then suck in, and we also woke up many mornings with water drops raining on us from the condensation. These and the fact that we would still have a big setup to do started leaning us toward a full hardside. After much considerations, we decided to go with a OB 5er. Costwise, it was not that much more than getting something less so we skipped three or four steps in upgrading. Now instead of taking us 1/2 hour to setup, we can be done in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Absolutely. Hybrid was not even on our list of considerations.


----------

